# CUBE AMS 100 HPC TEAMLINE CARBON 18 Zoll XTR/XT



## zett78 (18. März 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/130676233700...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649#ht_1527wt_1413


----------



## zett78 (5. April 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/130676233700...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649#ht_1527wt_1413

2. Versuch!!!

Bitte keine Spaßbieter!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

